# update on fat pigeon



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

well fat pigeon is doing great him and his mate are sitting on 2 eggs and today I got my first youngster of the year his siblig should hatch soon and there is another egg in another nest almost hatched out so by the end of the week I should have 4 youngins then in a week or 2 my second group of 6 should hatch out! hows everyone elses breeding going?


----------

